# Dental (CDT) Coding



## bhanu.pratap (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi,
Can anybody have CDT coding guidelines and how it benefits systemic health condition.

regards,
Bhanu


----------



## Michele Hannon (Oct 30, 2012)

The following link may be helpful:
http://www.adcaonline.org/dentalbilling/articles/dental-billing-and-coding-101


----------



## tirrop@ebnhc.org (Oct 20, 2021)

Michele Hannon said:


> The following link may be helpful:
> http://www.adcaonline.org/dentalbilling/articles/dental-billing-and-coding-101


Do you happen to have an updated address for this link? Thanks


----------

